# How many dogs have a purpose?



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I'm curious to find out how many of you all have a dog for companionship or for money like breeding or competition or as working dogs?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona is my service dog. That is her purpose.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

Cheyanna said:


> Fiona is my service dog. That is her purpose.


whats the service fiona performs?


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

My dog falls somewhere in between. I wanted a companion, a protector, and a competitive sporting dog, and I knew my Dutchie could be all three. Would I get rid of him if he failed to be one or two of the three? No. But I'd probably get a second dog to fulfill that need.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

My dog's role is companion and exercise partner. I didn't want guard or protector, but it came with the package. My ball throwing skills have improved a lot with the daily practice.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

I voted "do something else" though I suppose I could have picked "be a companion"... but that didn't quite feel right. I didn't get my dog to have a companion; I got my dog to put him to work, for me. To track coyotes and deer, to carry items on hikes, to look plain mean and scare away people that have bad intentions and to help motivate me to live a more active lifestyle.

On that note I suppose one thing you left out in your poll, unless you consider it to be in the "be a working dog" category is a guard dog. (Which for the record I don't think my dog belongs in _that _category).


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

CountryGirl01 said:


> I voted "do something else" though I suppose I could have picked "be a companion"... but that didn't quite feel right. I didn't get my dog to have a companion; I got my dog to put him to work, for me. To track coyotes and deer, to carry items on hikes, to look plain mean and scare away people that have bad intentions and to help motivate me to live a more active lifestyle.
> 
> On that note I suppose one thing you left out in your poll, unless you consider it to be in the "be a working dog" category is a guard dog. (Which for the record I don't think my dog belongs in _that _category).


i used the broad categories that was in our forums in terms of "topics." breeding, dog sports or working dogs. the companion was my answer and then of course there's always someone who feels they are in the "other" categories. 

but i too picked up a high drive dog intentionally to keep me out of the house and/or off my butt. i'm hoping with all the new skills were learning, i can transition my ziggy from being a companion to competition or working dog. we'll see.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

ZiggytheSheprador said:


> i used the broad categories that was in our forums in terms of "topics." breeding, dog sports or working dogs. the companion was my answer and then of course there's always someone who feels they are in the "other" categories.
> 
> but i too picked up a high drive dog intentionally to keep me out of the house and/or off my butt. i'm hoping with all the new skills were learning, i can transition my ziggy from being a companion to competition or working dog. we'll see.


Same here, would love to get my dog into something like SAR if I ever find the time and if he fits the criteria.

And I wasn't trying to imply that there was something wrong with your poll, just making an observation. Sorry if it came off that way, and I did try my best to pick the right answer lol


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Butters is just my companion/house pet and eventual work-out buddy. (once I'm actually able to jog for more than 2 minutes without getting a cramp. lol)

Though, even if I had the time and money to do more with her, I don't think I would. She's happy just being around us, snoozing, playing, etc. She's pretty mellow and isn't a high-drive dog, so she really does make the perfect house pet.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I marked companion, though my dog will have an official 'job'. But, as others have stated, I also wanted: a dog to encourage/require me to get out into the world more and make me feel safer in it (hiking, travel, backpacking, etc.), a dog that would look intimidating to deter questionable people, a 'hobby' to take up a dog sport or two for fun, a constant companion/friend to traverse with.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Simon is my companion and he also stands at the front door with me when I open it. I live in a downtown area, so people stand back and go away without argument if I say I am not interested. They are endangered of being licked to death, but strangers don't know that


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona is a mobility assist & pain dog. Although not trained to do so, she started alerting to my high blood sugars. I am never low.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow this is so awesome I didn't realize how many people like myself got their high drive dogs for exercise partners and motivation in addition to a companion  way to go everyone for working towards a healthful life haha go us! Actually we wanted high energy dog so that we could go on the adventures we wanted still, but instead he got us going on even more of them! 

Wick has enriched our lives in so many ways, and he gets me off my butt even when I really don't want to! Plus we have been going on so many hikes and adventures just because we know he will love them. It's crazy even just lazy sundays in the house have becomes important because now we cuddle and laugh while playing with wick, I didn't realize how boring we were without him! 

We got wick just for a companion for me since we travel and I don't work, but he ended up providing me with protection as well, he obviously would not be expected (nor would he even do it if pressured) to actually protect, but people that normally would strike up a conversation with a small young girl avoid me when seeing an alert large dog. 

We have definitely considered doing sports with him, and although I wanted to click the "working dog" option i figured that pulling our socks off when we got home didn't count


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I put companion, which is the main reason I got Bear, but also because I felt like I needed him. I needed to get out and exercise more, which in turn to got me out socializing more. Its only been 3 1/2 months, and I have realized I need him for a whole lot more. When I have a bad day I just need to come home to him and he makes it all better. I'm currently in the midst of a breakup after 3 years, and I realized this morning.. If this had of happened sooner, I wouldn't of gotten Bear because I wouldn't of been able to afford all of the upfront costs. Hes here, hes paid for, and I can't help but feel like it was meant to be. But enough with the mush, I'm thinking about trying him out in dock jumping next summer when Ultimate Air Dogs comes back to my town.


----------



## kai_15 (Feb 20, 2015)

Augustine said:


> Butters is just my companion/house pet and eventual work-out buddy. (once I'm actually able to jog for more than 2 minutes without getting a cramp. lol)


Hahaha Augustine, this is me exactly!!

My first shepherd was super mellow and tolerated this about me. I think Kai might get fed up with me if I don't step it up though =p


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

Moriah said:


> Simon is my companion and he also stands at the front door with me when I open it. I live in a downtown area, so people stand back and go away without argument if I say I am not interested. They are endangered of being licked to death, but strangers don't know that


lol


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

amburger16 said:


> I put companion, which is the main reason I got Bear, but also because I felt like I needed him. I needed to get out and exercise more, which in turn to got me out socializing more. Its only been 3 1/2 months, and I have realized I need him for a whole lot more. When I have a bad day I just need to come home to him and he makes it all better. I'm currently in the midst of a breakup after 3 years, and I realized this morning.. If this had of happened sooner, I wouldn't of gotten Bear because I wouldn't of been able to afford all of the upfront costs. Hes here, hes paid for, and I can't help but feel like it was meant to be. But enough with the mush, I'm thinking about trying him out in dock jumping next summer when Ultimate Air Dogs comes back to my town.


sorry about your breakup. hope everything works out for the better.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

wick said:


> Wow this is so awesome I didn't realize how many people like myself got their high drive dogs for exercise partners and motivation in addition to a companion  way to go everyone for working towards a healthful life haha go us! Actually we wanted high energy dog so that we could go on the adventures we wanted still, but instead he got us going on even more of them!
> 
> Wick has enriched our lives in so many ways, and he gets me off my butt even when I really don't want to! Plus we have been going on so many hikes and adventures just because we know he will love them. It's crazy even just lazy sundays in the house have becomes important because now we cuddle and laugh while playing with wick, I didn't realize how boring we were without him!
> 
> ...


i agree. for some reason i anticipated more working dogs response but surprisingly those who responded wanted a workout companion/trainer. nice trick wick.



Cheyanna said:


> Fiona is a mobility assist & pain dog. Although not trained to do so, she started alerting to my high blood sugars. I am never low.


thats awesome. cheers to keep it up!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have 5 dogs and they serve multiple purposes. Pets, breeding, sport, work. I chose "do something else" because of this.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Her primary purpose is a companion.

Secondary purposes include obedience competition, and anything else we try that sticks. I do want to get her therapy dog certified in another year or so, so we can volunteer together; if nothing else, it's a feather in the cap.

The safety thing doesn't hurt either. I don't expect her to guard me, but I would imagine her presence is a deterrent, and I appreciate that benefit.


----------



## Shawn D MacNeil (Aug 4, 2015)

*Primarily Companion.....*

My GSD is primarily a companion but lets face it there are MUCH easier breeds to own if only looking for a companion so I would say a close second is Gurad/protector/deterent.....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheyanna said:


> Fiona is a mobility assist & pain dog. Although not trained to do so, she started alerting to my high blood sugars. I am never low.


Thats great. I would like to have a dog that could alert me to my lows.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

A companion who is also a security guard, exercise partner and comedian.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I went with companion, and though I'd like him to get into a sport/job, it is not the primary reason I got him.


----------

